# Classic baskets & filter holders



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Is the IMS one worth the money over a standard basket?

The one I have takes 17g easily and I had approx 62g shot in about 23s (pressure still not adjusted!)

I generally have my coffee with milk so I prefer something a bit stronger to make it work so I guess Id need to up the amount of coffee?

Same for filter holders... I was thinking about using the original Classic I have as a pressure/temperature kit for future adjustments and a backflushing combo, hence a need to buy one..

I guess the holder also needs to be deep enough to take a bigger basket otherwise it won't fit correctly..

So what do you guys use?

Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

62g in 23 seconds is a lot


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ratio of nearly 1:4 - it isn't espresso. Need to tighten the grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you mean IMS?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do you mean IMS?


Probably.

Should be getting around 34g out from 17g in, in around 27s (+/- 3 seconds or so). A triple basket will give you 20g in.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ratio of nearly 1:4 - it isn't espresso. Need to tighten the grind.


It is still an espresso at that ratio. Its a lungo espresso

brewing ratio of 1:1 for ristretto, 1:2 for normale, and 1:3-1:4 for lungo

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lungo#cite_note-3


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Probably.
> 
> Should be getting around 34g out from 17g in, in around 27s (+/- 3 seconds or so). A triple basket will give you 20g in.


I did - typo corrected









Perhaps I am weighting something wrong...

This is 17g of ground coffee and 34g of extracted double in your measures/glasses?

How's that even possible if 60ml of water is 60g?

I'm a bit confused.com


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> It is still an espresso at that ratio. Its a lungo espresso
> 
> brewing ratio of 1:1 for ristretto, 1:2 for normale, and 1:3-1:4 for lungo
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lungo#cite_note-3


Get the impression the OP is looking for a normale.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't go by volume, i.e. ml. Weigh our shot output. If you are using 17grms of coffee, aim to get 34-36grms out in around 25-30secs.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Right... that means I need to be pulling a double in almost 50s... seems long in comparison to what Ive seen/read here were guys are doing 30s doubles.

Will give it a go!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

destiny said:


> Right... that means I need to be pulling a double in almost 50s... seems long in comparison to what Ive seen/read here were guys are doing 30s doubles.
> 
> Will give it a go!


You need to be pulling a double in approx 27s, not 50s. Then again, it depends on what you like taste-wise in your coffee. Some light roast, Coffee Compasses LSOL offering for example, came out better with a 40g output, but in around 27s.

Are you finding your shots bitter/sour?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Destiny, we're saying 34 - 36g of output is a double in more or less 30secs. So kill it there, no need to go to 60ml that's probably too much to taste good.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A double refers to the basket you are using, don't get hung up on making a specific volume. Make a drink that is tasty not one that had to be a certain size


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Are you finding your shots bitter/sour?


Yes, but I think this is more down to temperature (too low most likely).

I always assumed that double refers to two 1oz glasses (60ml in total) which you need to do in 20-30s, depending on your taste and grind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A classic double 14 g in 2 fl oz. Is one recipe , If it doesn't taste right change it....

Check the Barista skills threads and stickies on here


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> A classic double 14 g in 2 fl oz. Is one recipe , If it doesn't taste right change it....
> 
> Check the Barista skills threads and stickies on here


Whereas a single is generally 7g input. Though I don't know anyone who uses a single lol


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi guys! I am a pretty newbie user of gagging classic user since 4 months. I purchased couple of things from espresso services.co.uk - brass shower holder, IMS shower, IMS filter basket 18 g and naked PF. My experience is the following. When I flush he group head the water sprays everywhere and I see that it does not flow evenly from the shower. When I use the naked PF both with triple 21 g and IMS 18 g the coffee is spraying in side directions, nevertheless that the extraction is even and the shot at the end has good taste. Please, help me to correct my errors.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you taken off the shower screen and cleaned it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You will find that water flowing through the grouphead without a portafilter attached isn't uniform vis a vis spread pattern.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi SK!







) Yes, I cleaned the IMS shower screen. I was surprised that it was so dirty. The original one never became so dirty in approximately the same usage of the machine.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Honestly said, my best shot I've done so far was with the original shower screen and 14 g filter basket. The pour started slowly with drops in dark brown continuing in tinny niche and at the end became as mouse tail which pouring slowly. The taste was strawberry sweet. BTW, I decided to invest in an ESPRO calibrated tamper in order to be consistent in tamping. And I am very disappointed from it. The pressure 30 lb is insufficient in my opinion. So, I quit using it and currently I use Motta flat tamper 58 mm. Most probably I am wrong somewhere, but these are my observations.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If the shots are tasting sweet you're doing OK. Aim to complete the shot in 25-30 secs. It's a good idea to check output. Going for a ratio of 1:2. So that would be 28grms espresso weight from 14 grams coffee. Don't get hung up on excessive tamp pressure.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you very much for your remark! I will weigh the shot and share. Actually, I measured the volume and not the weight. But I really think that the ordinary tamper as Motta SS is better and cheaper than the ESPRO tamper. BTW, my machine is made in Romania at the end of 2014 and I read here in this great community that it has been produced with smaller 3 way solenoid valve. What is the impact and how I should maintain my Gaggia Classic? And are they another post Philips "improvements" within the period 2009 - 2014 before the total re-design of this great model in 2015?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If the shots are tasting sweet you're doing OK. Aim to complete the shot in 25-30 secs. It's a good idea to check output. Going for a ratio of 1:2. So that would be 28grms espresso weight from 14 grams coffee. Don't get hung up on excessive tamp pressure.


I've seen youtube vids of folks sticking their whole bodyweight behind the tamper.. crackers..

I literally place the tamper on the basket, and press on the edges with a finger and thumb at each side to keep it even and level. Only then do I press down lightly and twist. Enough force to keep the grounds in the basket when turned upside down. I guess it depends on your grinder as well.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Smaller solenoid won't impact on performance. Check your water hardness - you don't want scale build up. With non-hard water, descale every few months. Also a good idea to backflush at same interval to remove oil residues.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Prusev71 said:


> Thank you very much for your remark! I will weigh the shot and share. Actually, I measured the volume and not the weight. But I really think that the ordinary tamper as Motta SS is better and cheaper than the ESPRO tamper. BTW, my machine is made in Romania at the end of 2014 and I read here in this great community that it has been produced with smaller 3 way solenoid valve. What is the impact and how I should maintain my Gaggia Classic? And are they another post Philips "improvements" within the period 2009 - 2014 before the total re-design of this great model in 2015?


Water and a coffee shot don't weigh the same. so weighing your output is the norm.

I wouldn't worry too much about the solenoid size. If you descale it now and again, and back-flush regularly you'll be fine. That, as far as I know is the only thing Phillips changed (until the latest model). Except maybe the wattage, they have varied over the years but not by much.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good idea to lower bar pressure from factory set 15 bar to 9-10 bar. You need a modified portafilter fitted with a manometer to do this. There are a couple floating round the forum members can borrow.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you, Rhys, I will taste your method. I am using Mazzer Mini electronic type A. My setting is between 0 and 1 which is far away from the label with arrows which is sticker on the diaper.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you, SK, but unfortunately I am not from UK. I am from Bulgaria. How much does it cost and where I can check to buy?


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

And, please, advise about the warranty? I think that the OPV adjustment could void the warranty. Am I right?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Prusev71 said:


> Thank you, SK, but unfortunately I am not from UK. I am from Bulgaria. How much does it cost and where I can check to buy?


Have a look for air supply companies, or google pressure gauges and get one with the same thread as your portafilter. I did mine by screwing a gauge onto mine, though I had to remove the drip tray for it to fit underneath, and fit a cup under the little pipe on the left. There are threads showing how to do it I've put one on mine somewhere..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Prusev71 said:


> And, please, advise about the warranty? I think that the OPV adjustment could void the warranty. Am I right?


More than likely, though it's a mod that requires very little in the way of technical ability and certainly doesn't alter your machine physically other than altering the spring pressure in the OPV. If in doubt, leave it alone until the warranty runs out. Changing the steam wand over would probably invalidate the warranty anyway.


----------



## Prusev71 (Mar 19, 2015)

OK. I will find pressure gauge and will check. As far as I get, there is no a seal to break for OPV adjustment, so the intervention cannot be seen by the dealer. BTW, what was the pressure of your gaggias before regulating them?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Prusev71 said:


> my machine is *made in Romania at the end of 2014* and I read here in this great community that it has been produced with smaller 3 way solenoid valve. What is the impact and how I should maintain my Gaggia Classic? And are they another post Philips "improvements" within the period 2009 - 2014 before the total re-design of this great model in 2015?


What is the model number of your machine ?

I have a 2015 stainless steel boiler version and it was actually made in 2014 in romania. They had to be in production in that year to roll them out for 2015

One easy way to tell them apart is that the solenoid version has the word CLASSIC above GAGGIA, whereas on the 2015 model it has the word GAGGIA above CLASSIC on the front in the form of a raised badge.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Have a look for air supply companies, or google pressure gauges and get one with the same thread as your portafilter.


Isn't an air gauge a bad idea..? there will be water pressure building up or am I mistaken?


----------

